# brancher ibook sur TV ..... sans câbles



## pbounoure (8 Juillet 2004)

hello
J'ai un ibook 800 256 mo panther et je voudrais pouvoir regarder ce qu'il ya sur l'ecran du mac sur ma TV et je voudrais le faire sans cables ; Ma copine n'aime pas trop les câbles !!!!! 
Si quelqu'un connait un systeme pas trop onéreux ce serait bien. 
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué... :mouais:

 je ne crois pas en avoir deja entendu parlé, a mon avis ca n'existe pas !!! tant pis pour ta copine


----------



## berzek (8 Juillet 2004)

Un truc comme ça ?
http://www.castorama.fr/boutique/sku/sku.jhtml?elementId=Casto890232&productId=CastoECO0112


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juillet 2004)

Ca existe pas encore


----------



## maousse (8 Juillet 2004)

pbounoure a dit:
			
		

> hello
> J'ai un ibook 800 256 mo panther et je voudrais pouvoir regarder ce qu'il ya sur l'ecran du mac sur ma TV et je voudrais le faire sans cables ; Ma copine n'aime pas trop les câbles !!!!!


N'y vois rien de personnel, mais elle serait pas un peu chi***e, ta copine ?   :love:   

il te faudra au moins le cable adaptateur pour sortir un signal composite ou s-video de ton ibook. après, tu en fais ce que tu veux, par un transmetteur d'image ou autre magie noire. M'enfin c'est se compliquer la vie


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juillet 2004)

Je vois pas ce que ca peut faire de brancher 2 cables


----------



## pbounoure (8 Juillet 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> N'y vois rien de personnel, mais elle serait pas un peu chi***e, ta copine ?   :love:
> 
> il te faudra au moins le cable adaptateur pour sortir un signal composite ou s-video de ton ibook. après, tu en fais ce que tu veux, par un transmetteur d'image ou autre magie noire. M'enfin c'est se compliquer la vie



J'ai deja un adaptateur ainsi que les 2 câbles correspondants mais ma tv est à 8m de mon ibook alors a chaque fois que je veux les relier il faut que je debranche le mac que je branche a la tv   et   ............ franchement c'est penible.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juillet 2004)

Ben tu prends un cable plus long


----------



## maousse (8 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu prends un cable plus long


8 mètres de cable video ? pour faire de la bouillie d'image, rien de mieux, sans parler du prix du cable blindé qu'il faut adopter en conséquence, s'il existe... :mouais: 

trouve toi un transmetteur à 35¤ chez monsieur bricolage, c'est dans ce genre de magasin, ou en grande surface standard qu'on trouve les moins chers.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juillet 2004)

Ben moi j'ai 5 m avec du S video et ca marche impecc


----------



## davidcaro2 (8 Juillet 2004)

sinon, tu as le elgato eyehome , qui n'est pas donné question prix, mais qui a le merite de pouvoir transmettre , la musique, les photos et les films via airport avec un  adaptateur airport optionnel
Donc pas de branchemennt a faire coté ibook

va voir ici: http://www.elgato.com/index.php?file=products_eyehome&PHPSESSID=0a7e80c65512b12d798876f269abcc51

Je ne l'ai pas essayé, mais ça doit etre terrible  

c'est commercialisé chez macway je crois dans les 350 euros


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juillet 2004)

Et le S video???


----------



## pbounoure (8 Juillet 2004)

trouve toi un transmetteur à 35¤ chez monsieur bricolage, c'est dans ce genre de magasin, ou en grande surface standard qu'on trouve les moins chers.[/QUOTE]

est ce que que tous les types de transmetteurs peuvent fonctionner avec un mac ?
AU niveau de la connectique , qu'estce qu'il faut qu'il y ait ?
Est ce que tu connais un modèle en particulier ?


----------



## Oizo (8 Juillet 2004)

pbounoure a dit:
			
		

> trouve toi un transmetteur à 35¤ chez monsieur bricolage, c'est dans ce genre de magasin, ou en grande surface standard qu'on trouve les moins chers.



Méfiance avec les transmetteurs en cas d'utilisation de l'Airport, ça utilise la même fréquence et rend donc le transmetteur inutilisable.


----------



## pbounoure (8 Juillet 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Méfiance avec les transmetteurs en cas d'utilisation de l'Airport, ça utilise la même fréquence et rend donc le transmetteur inutilisable.


 
je n'ai pas d'airport.
est ce que çà , çà peut marcher? : http://shopping.kelkoo.fr/sitesearc...France.&JServSessionIdfr=thbczvuql1.CH4fr&orw


----------



## Oizo (8 Juillet 2004)

pbounoure a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas d'airport.
> est ce que çà , çà peut marcher? : http://shopping.kelkoo.fr/sitesearc...France.&JServSessionIdfr=thbczvuql1.CH4fr&orw



Personnellement je ne conseille pas l'achat d'un transmetteur vidéo, la qualité d'image est bonne, mais c'est trop sensible aux interférences. On peut n'avoir aucun problème pendant 1 heure, et d'un coup avoir des interférences assez fortes pendant 5 minutes ! J'ai acheté dans les 100 euros un transmetteur Philips et je le regrette.
D'ailleurs j'ai vu plusieurs fois en démo dans les magasins des transmetteurs, éloignés de 2 mètres, et il y avait des interférences sans arrêt sur la télé (c'est bien pour la vente ça   ).

Mais si tu es quand même intéressé, le transmetteur THOMSON de ton lien peut très bien se brancher à l'iBook.


----------



## pbounoure (8 Juillet 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je ne conseille pas l'achat d'un transmetteur vidéo, la qualité d'image est bonne, mais c'est trop sensible aux interférences. On peut n'avoir aucun problème pendant 1 heure, et d'un coup avoir des interférences assez fortes pendant 5 minutes ! J'ai acheté dans les 100 euros un transmetteur Philips et je le regrette.
> D'ailleurs j'ai vu plusieurs fois en démo dans les magasins des transmetteurs, éloignés de 2 mètres, et il y avait des interférences sans arrêt sur la télé (c'est bien pour la vente ça   ).



ok je vais attendre avant d'acheter quoi que ce soit. merci


----------



## MarcMame (8 Juillet 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> 8 mètres de cable video ? pour faire de la bouillie d'image, rien de mieux, sans parler du prix du cable blindé qu'il faut adopter en conséquence, s'il existe... :mouais:
> 
> trouve toi un transmetteur à 35¤ chez monsieur bricolage


J'ai bien peur que le transmetteur à 35¤ chez monsieur bricolage fasse bien plus une bouillie d'image qu'un cable de 8m.


----------



## maousse (8 Juillet 2004)

ben, je peux te dire, je peux comparer les deux, et notamment le fait que ce transmetteur à 35¤ a bien la même qualité en portée et image qu'un CGV à bien plus, alors, tant qu'à faire, ne pas se ruiner. Et puis le monsieur il a dit sans-fil !


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (8 Juillet 2004)

salut,
Je vais apporter mon experience personnel, j'ai pu tester le eyehome, et si on oublie le prix c pas mal, j'ai tester l'appareil sur un powerbook avec carte airport relié à un routeur wifi (smc). Le routeur était relié au boitier eyehome.
J'ai donc pu tester cette config, pour ce qui est de la vidéo, j'ai donc pu mater un divx sans pb, je n'ai pas remarquer de ralentissement ni d'interference. le logiciel a installer est tres simple, il partage automatiquement (apres lancement du logiciel - aucun parametrage a faire, et lancement du serveur web) le dossier video, le dossier musique, le dossier photo et les favoris internet. La musique passe bien, les photos aussi, pour ce qui est de l'acces internet je n'ai pas été emballé (c'était un test pr un client et c pas ca qui l'interressait donc j'ai pas trop tester).
Le seul reproche peut etre est que la navigation est peut etre un peu lente par contre une fois lancé, la vidéo passe bien.
Le seul reproche je dirais que c le prix, mais tu n'es pas obliger de te payer de suite l'airport, un simple cable reseau et c bon.
Autre truc sympas avec le eyehome, c'est que tu peux l'installer sur plusieurs ordi (je parle de la partie logiciel), et une fois la télé allumer tu choisis tres facilement kel machine choisir.


----------



## GeekMac (9 Juillet 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe pas encore





			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas ce que ca peut faire de brancher 2 cables





			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu prends un cable plus long





			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai 5 m avec du S video et ca marche impecc





			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et le S video???


vincmyl, c'est encore un grand thread


----------

